# Mediterranean Ferry EOLO



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Having seen in other threads how much information comes out when a question is put I am asking on behalf of a near neighbour for any information on the above vessel.He travelled on it several times during 60/70's & was impressed by all the brass fittings & that passengers could view reciprocating engines working.Obviously similar to our Earnslaw on Lake Wanaka.I would think the vessel woud be fairly ancient by his description. Kiwi


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy KIWI,

Are you sure about her name, couldn't it been Eolos?


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Could well be the spelling,will check today.Neighbour has a photo so will be able to give more information.Kiwi


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Spelling is indeed EOLO, have a photo in front of me & that is what is on bow.Photo taken in Naples 1974 shows a fairly small vessel,curved bow,well deck & I would imagine a crews focs'le.Bridge has four lifebelts mounted across it for I would say decorative purposes.KIWI


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy KIWI,
Only thing untill now that was found of an Eolo is this; built in 1936, she should have looked like this?


----------



## KIWI (Jul 27, 2005)

Yours is the same photo as i have in front of me.When I posed question thought it would be you who would reply.My neighbour thought she was built much earlier but the rounded bow cancelled out his date.Thanks for your help.Kiwi


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

SS Eolo 704 tons built 1936 by Cant; Nav;Riuniti, Palermo. 194.0 x 29.9 x 16.3. 2 decks.
3 cyl up & downer built by ship builders at Ancona. Code flags IBII. Cruiser stern.
Owned by "Eolia" Soc;Anon;di Navigazione. Registered Messina. Italian flag. O/No 35.


----------

